# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Pyetje logjike dhe matematike

## Goldanitus

Ka qene nje rruge njedrejtimeshe. Dhe andej kane kaluar automjetet. Dhe aty ka qene edhe nje polici i cili e mbante rendin dmth. qe automjetet te mos ecnin ne anen e kundert te rruges. Ata te cilet nuk ecnin ne anen e kundert te asaj rruge i denonte me te njejten shume te hollash, pa marre parasysh a ishin te denuarit shoket e tij, apo ndonje kusheri etj.. Andej pari kaloi nje taksist. Ky polici vetem e pershendeti. *Pse nuk e denoi polici taksistin edhe pse taksisti ishte ne kahun e kundert te rruges njedrejtimeshe?*

----------


## Goldanitus

Ketu eshte nje gabim. Detyra juaj eshte t'a gjeni gabimin ne ekuacionin vijues:

x=2
x(x-1)=2(x-1)
x2-x=2x-2
x2-2x=x-2
x(x-2)=x-2
x=1

----------


## Altin1

> *Pse nuk e denoi polici taksistin edhe pse taksisti ishte ne kahun e kundert te rruges njedrejtimeshe?*


Sepse taksisti mund ta revizionoj denimin qe mer nga nje polic.

----------


## Goldanitus

Jo nuk ka te beje fare me kete. Mendohu me mire. Eshte shume e lehte.

----------


## XllokumiX

*Sepse  taksisti ecte ne anen e kundert...*

----------


## kleo_al

> Ketu eshte nje gabim. Detyra juaj eshte t'a gjeni gabimin ne ekuacionin vijues:
> 
> x=2
> x(x-1)=2(x-1)
> x2-x=2x-2
> x2-2x=x-2
> x(x-2)=x-2
> x=1




X2-x=2x-2 <=> x2-3x=-2 <=> X2-3x+2=0

Gjej dallorin tani

----------


## kleo_al

> *Ata te cilet nuk ecnin ne anen e kundert te asaj rruge i denonte me te njejten shume te hollash,* pa marre parasysh a ishin te denuarit shoket e tij, apo ndonje kusheri etj.. Andej pari kaloi nje taksist. Ky polici vetem e pershendeti. *Pse nuk e denoi polici taksistin edhe pse taksisti ishte ne kahun e kundert te rruges njedrejtimeshe?*


Po dhe taksixhiu po ecte ne ane te kundert perderisa ai denonte ato qe ecinin tamam

----------


## Doc_ERI

Mos na boni me dhimje koke mo mer puupupupu:P

----------


## Goldanitus

> X2-x=2x-2 <=> x2-3x=-2 <=> X2-3x+2=0
> 
> Gjej dallorin tani





> Po dhe taksixhiu po ecte ne ane te kundert perderisa ai denonte ato qe ecinin tamam


 Asnjera nga to nuk eshte e sakte. Shuume te thjeshta jane dyjat. Vetem duhet te mendoheni.

----------


## jessi89

Taksisti dinte mire indjetron

----------


## Pratolini

Nuk mund te thjeshtosh me x-2 sepse x=2 dhe pjestimi me 0 nuk lejohet :P

Thuj po deshe qe se meritoj nje reputacion !

----------


## Goldanitus

Nuk po e kuptoj si nuk po mund te gjeni dy pyetje te cilat mund te zgjidhen ne menyre shume te thjeshte. Vetem duhet te mendoni pak. Me mire te pres edhe pak para se t'i tregoj pergjigjet se do te qeshni me vetveten kur te shiqoni se sa te lehta kane qene pyetjet dhe nuk keni mundur t'i zgjidhni.

----------


## master2006

taksisti nuk u denua sepse drejtonte makinen ne drejtim te kundert, ngase polici i ka denuar ata te cilet kan drejtuar makinen ne drejtimin e duhur  :perqeshje:

----------


## Goldanitus

Kush qellon te dyja peytjet do ta kete dhurate nje reputacion nga une.

----------


## master2006

hahahah, mendoj se taksisti ishte vetem nje kembesor andaj nuk u denua  :perqeshje:

----------


## Goldanitus

> hahahah, mendoj se taksisti ishte vetem nje kembesor andaj nuk u denua


 Te lumt. E gjete zgjidhjen. Taksisti ka qene nje kembesor. Nese je taksist nuk do te thote se edhe je duke vozitur taksin. Dhe ja e ke nje reputacion nga une.

Tani kush e gjen zgjidhjen e pytjes se dyte do ta kete poashtu nje reputacion nga Goldanitus.

----------


## Pratolini

> Te lumt. E gjete zgjidhjen. Taksisti ka qene nje kembesor. Nese je taksist nuk do te thote se edhe je duke vozitur taksin. Dhe ja e ke nje reputacion nga une.
> 
> Tani kush e gjen zgjidhjen e pytjes se dyte do ta kete poashtu nje reputacion nga Goldanitus.


E shoku po shikoje dhe nje here mire se une ta kam dhene zgjidhjen me kohe ty !

----------


## NBAlbania

> Ketu eshte nje gabim. Detyra juaj eshte t'a gjeni gabimin ne ekuacionin vijues:
> 
> x=2
> 
> x2-x=2x-2
> x2-2x=x-2
> x(x-2)=x-2
> x=1


X=2 dhe X=1 jane te dyja zgjidhje per ekuacionin x(x-1)=2(x-1)

----------


## Goldanitus

> E shoku po shikoje dhe nje here mire se une ta kam dhene zgjidhjen me kohe ty !


 Une nuk po e shoh se ku ke bere postimin tend qe tregon se e ke dhene zgjidhjen i pari




> X=2 dhe X=1 jane te dyja zgjidhje per ekuacionin x(x-1)=2(x-1)


 Je shuuuume afer.

----------


## NBAlbania

x(x-2)=x-2 X=2
x-2=0
keshtu qe:
0=0
dhe jo x=1

----------

